# Need Help From the Motors experts!



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

.... Dual 13"s? 

As a US citizen, it's massively unlikely we're going to get involved in Iran. Obama's not interested. 

Israel is a wildcard though. Iran should just give up on the nukes and do a fuel exchange with russia or something.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> .... Dual 13"s?
> .


+1

Dual Warp13's with a Shiva, or with one of the two Z2K's you might have collecting dust....

Somethign i read said it has double the torque of an 11"...so of 1000A = 250ftlbs in an 11" then 500fltlbs in a 13", so 2000A is 1000ftlbs in each motor.

Is 2000ftlbs of torque not enough to get a 31,000lb truck moving? If 200ftlbs is enough to get a 3100lb car moving, i dont see why not....hehe

You could hookup a VW 2.0 TDI engine to a generator to charge the battery pack and create your own hybrid.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Go look at the siemens company. For the $$$$$ they can provide a working system, since they seem to be doing it over in Germany.

Interim: I would be placing hedge buys on oil futures right now if I was the least concerned. All my stuff gets 50 mpg or can run on various vegetable oils, and the truck is done.... LNG is another option either compressed high pressure or liquefied.


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

What top speed do you want to get out of this truck?
You can always move it with a 13" with a high enough gear ratio but top speed will suffer 
I have heard of several mine trains that go in excess of 50t being moved by relatively small motors but with 10-20km/h top speed 
Old passenger electric trains also had DC motors at 80-96V but those are huge low rpm/high torque beasts that weight 300-500kg.

And the battery on that will cost a fortune and really needs 15$/gallon to justify....unless you plan to drive it on rail tracks


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Not what you asked, but you might want to know about it anyway...

http://smithelectric.com/


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

What about converting it to run Natural Gas? I know the Electric and Hydraulic option will be over $50K, so Natural Gas seems like a good idea just to get through the high oil price that we all (most of us still using petrol ) might get hit with.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Most of you all know I own a moving company here in CT. I am getting many signals from the US and a few friends in Israel the attack on Iran is very close. The backlash is $15.00 a gallon of diesel for atleast 3 months or more, this would destroy my ability to travel around the State.
> 
> My question is: does anyone know of an DC or AC motor that can pull a 31,000lbs truck? I can modify the trans plate to use the standard split trans, but George at Netgain says his 13" will not do it. What are my options to convert such a large truck fleet of diesels?


The motor is not the problem for moving a truck... The batteries are. If I where you I wouldn't even think about using DC motors for something like this.

Btw. I'm currently in Abu Dhabi (right next to Iran) and I saw many big military planes flying in today...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

CroDriver said:


> The motor is not the problem for moving a truck... The batteries are. If I where you I wouldn't even think about using DC motors for something like this.
> 
> Btw. I'm currently in Abu Dhabi (right next to Iran) and I saw many big military planes flying in today...


Mate, Abu Dhabi and Saudia Arabia are working with the US and Israel against this Iranian threat. Israel now has jets with bombs on a Sauda airbase. Was their any Country signs of these planes?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Qer said:


> Not what you asked, but you might want to know about it anyway...
> 
> http://smithelectric.com/


Thank you, but Smith Electric does not sell a truck large enough, and they are waaay too expensive. I would rather try a conversion.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Mate, Abu Dhabi and Saudia Arabia are working with the US and Israel against this Iranian threat. Israel now has jets with bombs on a Sauda airbase. Was their any Country signs of these planes?


Check out this website:

www.debka.com


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Thank you, but Smith Electric does not sell a truck large enough, and they are waaay too expensive. I would rather try a conversion.


didn't you say that you live in NY??? I read something about a NYS incentive for the purchase of a new electric truck...you can do a google search for more details, but this is the just of it

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...cles-announces-bronx-factory-article-1.977504


if you have any info do you mind sharing how expensive Smith Electric trucks are?


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Here you go:

BAE Systems HybriDrive® Parallel Truck

Mike Mekhiche
Program Director, P&EM
North America 
Phone: +1 607 770 3171
Cell: +1 607 759 4541
[email protected]

Larry Fuehrer
Business Development Manager,
Hybrid & Power Management Systems US
Phone: +1 607 240 9882
Cell: +1 607 240 9882
[email protected]

Here is the Data Sheet:

http://www.hybridrive.com/pdfs/Hybridrive-Truck-Data-Sheet.pdf

Here is a demo:

http://www.hybridrive.com/flash/truckdemo.asp

Here is info on their HDS 200 motor that can handle vehicles up to 41,000 lbs:
http://www.northern-lights.com/hybridrive/motor.html

Data Sheet is here:

http://www.hybridrive.com/pdfs/hybridrive_mts.pdf

Looks like it'll be expensive, but let us know how it goes.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Ron,
I've heard that the Airlines purchase fuel on contracts out a few quarters or years. Can you do the same? I've never looked into anything like this, but for a company, that would make sense. AND it would be faster and less expensive than converting your truck.

Just a Thought,
Mike


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you looked at Natural Gas?

The old problem with NG engines was that they had lower power densities than diesel
Then Westport developed a combined injector that used a small amount of diesel to ignite a secondary gas injection

This was developed with Cummins - 

If I had a trucking company and I thought diesel was about to have a price surge I would be going to Indiana to speak to Cummins and Toronto to speak to Westport 

http://www.westport.com/3


----------



## MI_Joe (Jan 16, 2012)

ndplume said:


> Ron,
> I've heard that the Airlines purchase fuel on contracts out a few quarters or years. Can you do the same? I've never looked into anything like this, but for a company, that would make sense. AND it would be faster and less expensive than converting your truck.
> 
> Just a Thought,
> Mike


The easiest way I know of (to hedge or speculate) is with UGA (United States Gasoline Fund). Options on UGA are available as well:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=UGA&ql=1


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

Natural Gas to me will be the cheapest option, but if Ron still wants the Electric Hybrid option, here's anothe place to try Ron: http://www.parker.com/portal/site/M...210VgnVCM10000048021dacRCRD&vgnextfmt=default


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

http://www.calstart.org/Projects/Hybrid-Truck-Users-Forum.aspx


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> +1
> 
> Dual Warp13's with a Shiva, or with one of the two Z2K's you might have collecting dust....
> 
> ....


+2 on the Dual 13's

I think a single 13" could get the truck moving, but I think George's concern is from continuous driving. In that regard I think the continuous power required to keep the truck moving could be handled by two 13" motors. 

It only takes ~6HP to keep my 4,000 Mitsubishi moving at 55 mph once its up to speed. Even if it took 60 HP to keep your big truck at 55 mph I would think a single 13" would do it. Might explain that reasoning to George. I think he was putting the 9's on the Bread truck hybrid conversions and I don't think those had any heating problems.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you guys!

I haven't had the time to research motors. My trucks are International moving trucks 24' to 26'. The motors are DT466 with turbo's, these are not the smaller 444E diesels. The truck loaded can be well over 31,000 lbs, one truck holds a 4 bedroom home.

Will research all the info, but will not be able to do any conversions til spring. Must stock up on diesel now, prices ready to jump soon.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Thank you, but Smith Electric does not sell a truck large enough, and they are waaay too expensive. I would rather try a conversion.


Mmm. Thought so, but I thought I'd mention them anyway...


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

What kind of engine is it replacing ? Will it be a automatic or stick ? The thing stopping most of us from using a AC motor that big is that we are in cars , but since he can put alot of battery's and a giant motor in it , I say go big or go home . 200HP or 400Hp motor with 3500 RPM should do it . Get a trany with a throttle position sensor and or a stand alone computer . Set the motor to run at 600rpm's idle when on . If I could do 440Volts in battery's on my budget and fit it in my car frame , I would have done it all ready . I was said I could have a AC motor for free all ready . But I can't pay for a $2,000.00 controller and the $1,600.00 dc to ac converter even on the cheap .


----------

